# PARFAY BOTTLING WORKS QUESTION



## madman (Feb 6, 2011)

OK I DUG TONS OF THESE TOLEDO PARFAY BOTTLES WHEN I WAS  A KID, LIVING IN TOLEDO  OH . THINKING THAT THEY WERE  LOCAL TOLEDO BOTTLES, WELL WHEN I MOVED DOWN SOUTH I FOUND OUT  THAT WAS NOT TRUE, PARFAY WAS ALSO BOTTLED IN THE SOUTH ,WHOS GOT THE HISTORY ON PARFAY ???


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 6, 2011)

Out of Richmond Va. me thinks.


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2011)

REALLY,  INTERESTING! LETS SEE EVERONES PARFAY BOTTLES


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2011)

HEY CELERY COLA YA OUT THERE ? NEED MORE INFO! IT SEEMS THE WORD PARFAY DOES NOT EXIST JUST PARFAIT  ........  WHEN WAS IT MADE FIRST WHO INVENTED IT? IS THERE A HUTCH?


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2011)

DIFFERENT VARIANTS ON EBAY  http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=PARFAY+BOTTLE&_sacat=0&_odkw=PARFAY+BOTTLE&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1&_rdc=1


----------



## celerycola (Feb 6, 2011)

Parfay started in Louisville in 1913 and had plants from Massachusetts to Florida.


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2011)

THANKS MAN  I NEW YOUD COME THRU! ANY OTHER HISTORY?


----------



## celerycola (Feb 6, 2011)

Dispenser.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 6, 2011)

Serving Tray


----------



## celerycola (Feb 6, 2011)

They had a bottler/distributor in Detroit called the Michigan Parfay Company. I may have some bits and pieces of information but don't recall anything past WWI.


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2011)

THANKS AGAIN FOR THE GREAT INFO!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 7, 2011)

From what I saw each state had there own Parfay company from stock cert's of 1915 or so.
 Canada Dry may have been buying or merging with the Kentucky Parfay co in 1939. Pgs. 4 and 5
 http://www.ldhlaw.com/CM/PDF/1939prospectusrcanadadry.pdf


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 7, 2011)

here is the louisville ky parfay bottle in clear


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 7, 2011)

that is some nice stuff you all have nice bottles madman and great info celerycola


----------



## madman (Feb 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Dragon0421
> 
> here is the louisville ky parfay bottle in clear


 COOL BOTTLE MAN THANKS FOR POSTING!


----------

